# recommendation for Victorian romance with jerk for a hero?



## negenki (Sep 6, 2008)

Does anyone know any Victorian romance that have an asshole for the hero, who's like cold or something towards the girl, who's not tooo headstrong? and definitely romance development? if you know any, please tell me!


----------



## Kinniku Mantaro (Sep 6, 2008)

Not quite Victorian but "Wuthering Heights" by Emily Bronte.

Not too sure but I believe it's Victorian, "Jane Eyre" by Charlotte Bronte. 

I'm quite bad at history and timelines but at the very least those match the criteria you were asking for concerning characters and plot.


----------



## negenki (Sep 6, 2008)

thankyou for the recommendation. i already read Wuthering Height and loved it although it was pretty tense throughout the whole book beside the ending.


----------



## terrib (Sep 6, 2008)

lol.....every Victorian Romance novel I've ever read has a asshole in it....negenki. Try Always and Forever.


----------



## lilacstarflower (Sep 6, 2008)

Pick up most classics and you'll get what your looking for - from regency to victorian

Add North and South to your list; it's basically Pride and Prejudice in a later time period but enjoyable none-the-less


----------



## Kinbote (Sep 7, 2008)

Osmond in 'The Portrait of a Lady'. Isabel is the protagonist however, so I don't know if that's exactly what you're looking for.


K.


----------

